# Shakedown Cruise



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We took our new TV to Spokane for the weekend. Around a 300 mile cruise each way with a couple of steep grades in each direction. No problems.

We also prep'd the DW on towing so we have another driver to Zion. (see photos ) Gave her an easy start between Moses Lake and Schrag rest areas. She did a wonderful job.

The Dexter EZ-Flex equalizer seemed to work well. Hard too tell without actually riding in the trailer. I didn't notice as much trailer bounce.

Who was the Outbacker getting off I-90 east bound on 5/18/07 at George, WA. I waved and they waved back. Those Outbackers are awfully friendly. Didn't see a sticker on front and wasn't able to see the back. They had diamond plate on the front of the Outback and the Tow vehicle was a large white SUV ?

As required here is a link to a few of the photos we took. Spokane 2007


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet truck. Glad all went well and DW is getting comfortable towing. Gotta work on mine.

Let me be the first to say - I love your signature photo. That is sweet.

Scott


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW, Great looking rig







. Please remember to wave as you pass us going up Snoqualmie (don't rub it in too bad).


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Was that jet a dealer installed option or did you install it???? I didnt see it at camping world...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice David! I'll look forward to having someone that can keep up on the way to Zion!









I must say, Cheryl looks a tad apprehensive in that first photo. Maybe she's just annoyed at Mara's backseat driving!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it was a good trip. So, were you trying to race that plane?!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

After pixel pushing the sig photo and reducing, it almost looks fake, but it isn't.

My instructions to DW were, do everything slower. Truck has memory for 2 drivers ... push a button and seat, mirrors and pedals all adjust automatically. Very nice.

The jet put us over our towing rating though.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

I like your truck!

Glad the trip went good. Getting the other half to take on towing is a great thing. Better to learn without an emergency forcing the action.....

Map Guy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks great!! I like the photos, did a double take with the one that has the jet.

Mike


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats...Liked the photos...Wanted to take home those cute furry litte kitty cats, and wrestle with them...Looks like you had fun...Keep camping + posting


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very nice David! I'll look forward to having someone that can keep up on the way to Zion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David, you'd better give Doug a picture of the truck so he can remember what it looks like as he sees nothing but the back of your trailer on the way to Zion!!!


----------

